# English Speaking Gyneacologist



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys! Can anyone recommend an English speaking Gyne in Barcelona?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cindy_L said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone recommend an English speaking Gyne in Barcelona?


Sorry no, but if you go to one of the websites for a private insurance company you may find a list of specialists that they use and languages they speak. I know ASSSA give you a guide book with all specialities and the languages they speak, perhaps this is available on their website. Other than that if you call most private hospitals they have someone who speaks some English and they can probably tell you if their specialist does too.


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

What a shame. I haven't got private health insurance. Ah well, more reason to get my language up to scratch.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cindy_L said:


> What a shame. I haven't got private health insurance. Ah well, more reason to get my language up to scratch.


But still check out the insurers directories of specialists, this may give you some clues as to where to go to see an english speaker!


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! I will.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

This link has a list of Gynecolocal Emergency services in Barcelona... presume they offer normal services not just emergency. I am sure that a call or email would determine if they speak english!
Medical directory. The best professionals available to our associates | ASSSA


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I do feel a Gyneacologist joke coming on ..... but I just cant lower myself to do it


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Steve. That's awesome! I'll call and see what's available.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I do feel a Gyneacologist joke coming on ..... but I just cant lower myself to do it


I restrained myself as well !


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

Oh come then guys, don't hold back. Let it all out.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cindy_L said:


> Oh come then guys, don't hold back. Let it all out.


OK... what about this one... (can I put this on here?.. I'm sure Jo or Stravinsky will delete it and give me a ticking off if not).....

A guy and his wife are lying in bed when the husband starts caressing her back.
"Not tonight, dear," she says. "I have an appointment with the gynecologist tomorrow." The husband rolls over and tries to go to sleep. A few minutes later, he turns back and again starts caressing her back.

"Honey, stop," she says. "I told you I have to go to the gynecologist in the morning."

"I know," he answers. "But you don’t have to go to the dentist, do you?" :clap2:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The dentist will only tell you the same as then gynecologist - Open wide...


----------

